# Help with mower bogging down



## egomaniac247 (Aug 28, 2011)

I have a grasshopper mower with 19hp diesel Kubota motor on it

Looks similar to this:








About a week ago it was "coughing" while I tried to start it and when I toyed with the throttle, it started but with the throttle wide open, it was barely running....then it slowly started revving up before it was under full power again.  

I took out the air filter and gave it a massive cleaning.  Made sure the vent plate over the radiator wasn't clogged...

Once I did that, it started up normally and responds fine to throttle when I'm sitting idle......but after about 30-60 seconds of riding, the mower bogs down when I push the hydrostatic controls to "full speed" and especially if I have the blades going.

The engine slows down and the speed decreases dramatically.....but if I let off of the hydro-static controls and return them to the neutral position, the engine revs back up to normal RPM levels.


With the clean air filter, I feel like it's getting air....maybe a fuel pump issue?  Anyone had anything like this before?


----------



## badger (Aug 28, 2011)

Change the fuel filter.


----------



## collardncornbread (Aug 29, 2011)

badger said:


> Change the fuel filter.



DITTO. 
My family has been using diesel motors in everything for a lot of years. if it runs, and boggs under normal loads. Most times you have got some trash in the filter. I have a 97 dodge ram. 3500 cummins. I had changed the fuel filter, and it was running fine. I hooked up to my big trailor and it didn't have the power. Someone told me about my prefilter. I checked it and sure enough, it was clogged. I cleaned it, and it was like new again.
Or you might sell it to me. I am still looking for a zero mower. I'm hoping to make it till cold weather with the old deer this year.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks guys, that'll be my next step.

And Collard, I will keep you in mind because I may be lookin to sell it soon too.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 29, 2011)

Off topic, but it appears that your girl up there riding has only one arm and one leg.

How do you drive a ZT with only one arm?


----------



## Wild Turkey (Aug 29, 2011)

I run one all the time with 1 arm. The other is holding my cervesa.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 29, 2011)

Wild Turkey said:


> I run one all the time with 1 arm. The other is holding my cervesa.



I'm obviously not that talented.  I can't drink and drive while on my ZT...or I end up spilling all over the place.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Aug 29, 2011)

lol I didn't even notice....if you look close her hand is in her lap.

I don't know the person and that's not my mower, I just took the first picture I saw on google lol


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 29, 2011)

ekim22 said:


> lol I didn't even notice....if you look close her hand is in her lap.
> 
> I don't know the person and that's not my mower, I just took the first picture I saw on google lol



Yeah...but look at the left leg.  Its a prosthetic.  Looks like the left arm is as well.

Really, who puts just one arm on a zero turn


----------



## Wild Turkey (Aug 29, 2011)

I can run mine with my knees especially when im playing with ipod getting a good song running.


----------



## Buckfever (Aug 29, 2011)

badger said:


> Change the fuel filter.



X 3


----------



## egomaniac247 (Sep 20, 2011)

Just wanted to bump this to say THANKS to badger & collaredcornbread for the advice on the fuel filter.

There are 2 filters on it and I replaced both....turns out it wasn't the filter but their advice led me to the problem.  After I changed the filters (it did need them) I noticed it wasn't drawing diesel into the first filter's cup.  Long story short, I found that the straw going into the tank had some debris in it that was restricting flow into filter #1.....and also found the need to drain the tank.  Not sure how the debris got in there (plastic tank) but it was there no doubt.


Thanks guys, she's running great now.


----------

